# Ibi Kopimi Botani dies, torrent site closed down



## Painguy (Jun 25, 2010)

On June 23, 2010 the group Piratbyrån disbanded due to the death of Ibi Kopimi Botani, a prominent member and co-founder of the group and a torrent site. So basically +1 for anti-piracy. Despite this i am always sad to hear of someones death.


----------



## DCG (Jun 25, 2010)

wow, it's realy down....


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 25, 2010)

Well...I still got another torrent site.


----------



## Maz7006 (Jun 25, 2010)

even the trackers? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





have some couple of files apparently being seeded on them; check on them this afternoon 

may whoever he was rest in peace i suppose

also it is allowed to mention torrent trackers ? dnt think so.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jun 25, 2010)

Well, that certainly sucks. Luckily I didn't use it anymore.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 25, 2010)

It's against the rules to name torrent sites.


----------



## Painguy (Jun 25, 2010)

oops umm my bad. ill edit
---edit---
oh....u already did


----------



## syko5150 (Jun 25, 2010)

um that sucks he died but the site is still up and running(although its kind of buggy atm) also i think it would be disrespectful to his memory to stop working on what he help start.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jun 25, 2010)

Apparently the site in question was down for a while due to a power outage in the city that the servers are based in.


----------



## Painguy (Jun 25, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Apparently the site in question was down for a while due to a power outage in the city that the servers are based in.


oh you are right


----------



## tk_saturn (Jun 25, 2010)

Painguy said:
			
		

> On June 23, 2010 the group Piratbyrån disbanded due to the death of Ibi Kopimi Botani, a prominent member and co-founder of the group and a torrent site.


The measures some Governments are taking eliminate piracy are just too extreme.


----------

